# transition, as a verb



## Soledad Medina

His strong international experience will serve him well as he transitions back to Finland.

Su sólida experiencia internacional le será de gran ayuda ................................ en su retorno a Finlandia???


Necesito escribir esta frase correctamente en castellano.
Agradecere ayuda.
SM


----------



## u18ca2

Hola
I would say 'make the transition': 'transition' as a verb doesn't sound as natural to me.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias, pero necesito la frase en castellano, tal como advertí en mi primer mensaje.
Espero ayuda.
SM


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hola,

Bueno esta frase es muy raro en inglés. Estás seguro que un nativo lo escribió? "Transition" puede significar "regresar" o "devolver" a un sitio. Pero supongo que implica un regreso gradual por cualquier razón. Por tanto la frase sería "... le será de gran ayuda cuando regresa a Finlandia."

Espero que te ayude,
BT


----------



## cirrus

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> His strong international experience will serve him well as he transitions back to Finland.
> 
> Su sólida experiencia internacional le será de gran ayuda ................................ en su retorno a Finlandia???


Es que en realidad si sacas "as he transitions" de la frase, no vas a perder nada esencial. El original no está escrito con mucha gracia.


----------



## u18ca2

Si, me suena raro en ingles tambien.

adaptarse? (--> a la vida en Finlandia) 
hacerse a la idea de volver a vivir en Finlandia?


----------



## buddingtranslator

Sí, existe esta opción también. El de "as he transitions" no es imprescindible. Buen argumento Cirrus.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias a todos.  El texto en inglés me lo envía el cliente y debo traducirlo al castellano.  No se me permite hacerle observaciones de lo mal que está el texto en inglés.  Me pareció tan raro que por eso acudí a ustedes.

De nuevo, mil gracias.
SM


----------



## Soy Yo

no hay un verbo "to transition" aunque para decirte la verdad no me suena tan tan raro aqui....  "to transtion back" da la idea de un regreso o vuelta con "ajuste"  ... Lo que tú tienes con "retorno" me parece bien.

le servirá bien cuando regrese (vuelva) a Finlandia.


----------



## aurilla

His strong international experience will serve him well as he transitions back to Finland.


"Su gran experiencia internacional le servirá de mucho durante/ en el transcurso de su transición de regreso a Finlandia".


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mil gracias!!!!
SM


----------



## SADACA

Soledad Medina said:
			
		

> His strong international experience will serve him well as he transitions back to Finland.
> 
> Su sólida experiencia internacional le será de gran ayuda ................................ en su retorno a Finlandia???
> 
> 
> Necesito escribir esta frase correctamente en castellano.
> Agradecere ayuda.
> SM


Una vez mas, violando el contenido exacto de las palabras me lanzo con una idea similar:
"La sólida experiencia que ha adquirido internacionalmente le servirá de mucho para su reincorporación a Finlandia"


----------



## Soledad Medina

Gracias a todos!!!!
SM


----------



## danielfranco

Hi, there... erm... ahem... I've heard "transition" used as a verb before. I suppose it's one of those quirks of the English language when they use nouns as verbs and gerunds as nouns. Another common one is when they say, "the assassin garrotes his victims..." instead of saying that the assassin strangles his victims with a garrote.
But I could be wrong, you know?
Dan F


----------



## beardouk

transition as a verb sounds like an americanism to me.  Or even american business-speak.


----------



## mbgoring

FYI, transition as a verb is used very commonly in my work setting, where children with special needs are taught to transition from activity to activity in the classroom setting.  It is a developmental skill, and a very commonly-used verb.  We watch the kids to see how they're doing, or if transitioning is difficult for them.  Do they follow cues easily as they transition, do they resist, do they need lots of lead time to prepare themselves to transition, etc.
Thanks, all.
Mary Beth


----------



## suso26

A lo mejor es un error y es "his transitions".. solo es una idea...


----------



## beardouk

Garrotte is a proper English word - the Spanish equivalent is agarrotar.

Transition has not gained that level of acceptability as a verb (yet). It is only noted as a noun in Meriam-Webster.  It's use as a verb would probably be regarded as colloquial.  It is probably better to use "make the transition", "change" or something like that.


----------



## María Madrid

Mi sugerencia: no intentar traducir transition como verbo, sobre todo porque en español no existe.

Su gran experiencia internacional le será muy útil durante el período de transición hasta su regreso a Finlandia.

Entiendo que incorporarse puede ser aplicable a una compañía, un proyecto o a una receta de cocina, pero nunca he oído que alguien se incorpore a un país. Saludos,


----------



## natasha2000

La versión de María Madrid me parece la más correcta y adecuada.

Saludos,
N.


----------



## mcworlds

beardouk said:


> Garrotte is a proper English word - the Spanish equivalent is agarrotar.
> 
> Transition has not gained that level of acceptability as a verb (yet). It is only noted as a noun in Meriam-Webster. It's use as a verb would probably be regarded as colloquial. It is probably better to use "make the transition", "change" or something like that.


 

In regards to the use of "transition" as a verb, it is very common here in the United States, in both business and informal settings. In fact I'm surprised to hear that it's not in Meriam-Webster. I suppose it is different in England, but here it is perfectly acceptable. I suppose it could be called an Americanism, then.


----------



## divina

¿Qué tal "acostumbrarse"? Por ejemplo, el título de un artículo "Transitioning an Outdoor Cat to Indoors".

http://www.petfinder.com/cats/cat-care/transitioning-outdoor-cat/

Me imagino que sería algo como "Acostumbrarse a un gato de afuera a vivir en casa", ¿verdad?


----------



## neizan

beardouk said:


> Garrotte is a proper English word - the Spanish equivalent is agarrotar.
> 
> Transition has not gained that level of acceptability as a verb (yet). It is only noted as a noun in Meriam-Webster.  It's use as a verb would probably be regarded as colloquial.  It is probably better to use "make the transition", "change" or something like that.



Well, this is eight years later, so changes in MW during that time are possible, but I just checked the MW online dictionary and "transition" as an intransitive verb is listed: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/transition.

I couldn't believe how everyone was dumping on transition-as-a-verb, even going so far as to label it not a real word. I've heard it and used it many, many times, including formal, professional settings. There is absolutely nothing strange or odd sounding about the original sentence to me. I am American, and most of the folks that didn't like the original sentence were from Great Britain, so it may be a difference in usage. However, it is perfectly fine in my ears. I just felt the urge to throw in my two cents, since most of the others were going the other way (except the other American 

For what it's worth, in the original sentence, "transition back" essentially means "volver." It has a slightly different feel to it, but without more context it's tough to say what would be better. Hope this helps someone here in 2013!


----------



## cirrus

Transition is used as jargon by professionals in the UK but it still sounds clumsy and less than elegant. As I see it, the arguments in this thread are about form and style rather than refusing to acknowledge the word - languages develop over time. Whether management speak is viewed favourably tends to depend on whether or not you are a manager or went to business school at the same time.


----------



## echinocereus

In the US we are regularly accused of turning just about any part of speech, as noun, adjective, etc., into a verb.  It is done regularly in conversational English here and also in certain technical fields where such a use may be quite convenient.  Grammatical "conservatives" generally avoid such uses, particularly in formal speech or in writing.  I have heard "transitions to" or even "transitions back to" _(which sounds overdone)_from time to time, but personally I would likely avoid it.  As language is dynamic and everchanging, this new verb will probably be quite acceptable in a few decades.  For now, Soledad Medina, as other contributors have suggested, I would prefer in Spanish a clause with "return," as in "cuando vuelva or regrese a Finlandia" or perhaps even "mientras hace la transición de regreso a Finlandia" to include the idea that this transition is happening at the moment.


----------



## cirrus

This might come as a bit of a shock, but we are similarly fond of verbing nouns this side of the pond


----------



## echinocereus

No shock at all, cirrus, I just try to be careful not to speak for "you folks" on your side of the pond.


----------

